# Insurance going into liquidation! Happened to anyone else?



## DLGWRX02

Ok, today my mum had a little collision in her Range Rover, she was not at fault the driver of the other vehicle was in the wrong lane entering a roundabout, then when exiting the roundabout drifted across impacting into my mother.










Damage to rear drivers side door, rear offside wheel, rear offside quarter panel, side skirt trim and rear bumper, and obviously the red chrome wrap requires redoing in these areas also.

The other vehicle the Honda CR-V damaged his near side front wheel, wing and the edge of the front bumper.

Now she's just been contacted by enterprise in regards to getting her out a like for like hire car, (but she has declined as she has the use of other vehicles) but while on the phone to them, it flagged up to the enterprise employee that the insurance from which they would have to claim for the loan car is now beginning the process of liquidation. Meaning that they wouldn't be able to put in a claim for the hire car anyway.

So where does this leave my mum in being able to claim for the accident. She's insured with LV and after speaking and letting them know what enterprise said they're not sure what's going on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Can't see LV going down?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Mikesphotaes said:


> Can't see LV going down?


Sorry, no my mums with LV, not sure who the other person is with. Its his that was said to be going into liquidation. Lv didn't know anything about it until my mum told them.


----------



## percymon

It’s up to LV to claim their losses from the other party, whether they do or not successfully shouldn’t affect the claim. I’d be more worried about whether your mums insurance is OK; is the red chrome wrap declared with insurer ? And does the V5 indicate a colour change (if appropriate, not sure on that one !)


----------



## DLGWRX02

percymon said:


> It's up to LV to claim their losses from the other party, whether they do or not successfully shouldn't affect the claim. I'd be more worried about whether your mums insurance is OK; is the red chrome wrap declared with insurer ? And does the V5 indicate a colour change (if appropriate, not sure on that one !)


Yes the wrap is declared, and you don't need to change the v5 for a wrap as it's not classed as a permanent change


----------



## RicardoB

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yes the wrap is declared, and you don't need to change the v5 for a wrap as it's not classed as a permanent change


I asked this question to DVLA before I got my car wrapped.

Below is their reply....

The register maintained by the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) essentially exists to assist in revenue collection, road safety and law enforcement. The Police and other enforcement agencies rely on the DVLA record for all vehicles-related investigations. It is therefore paramount that the information stored on the vehicle register is accurate and up to date.

*

DVLA records details given by vehicle manufacturers at first registration. Any changes to the vehicles details must be notified to DVLA by law.
*
By covering the entire vehicle in a coloured adhesive/vinyl wrap, it is DVLA's view that the colour change should be recorded. To notify a change of colour you should complete section 7 of the registration certificate V5C and return it to DVLA Swansea SA99 1BA. You should receive a replacement certificate within two to four weeks.

Obviously applies if the wrap is different colour to the cars original colour.

In respect of the accident. Can't see there being a problem. LV should pay for repairs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

The latest insurer to go pop was Lamp in May and I don't think they did vehicle insurance. 

Prior to that was Alpha last year but all their policies ceased. 

The only one I can think of at the moment is unrated/Gibraltar based Gefion, they are still solvent though, although it's a bit touch and go.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Shiny said:


> The latest insurer to go pop was Lamp in May and I don't think they did vehicle insurance.
> 
> Prior to that was Alpha last year but all their policies ceased.
> 
> The only one I can think of at the moment is unrated/Gibraltar based Gefion, they are still solvent though, although it's a bit touch and go.


Ile try get the name today when I speak again with my mum.

The name Trinity lane insurance co Ltd.


----------

